# Problems with my Mirena IUD?



## minni4bebe (Sep 27, 2009)

I've had an IUD for about 1 1/2 years. I never really had a problem with it and the best part was that I stopped getting my period. Since I never had an issue, I forget I have it!

So for the last couple of weeks I have been feeling awful. I have had SEVERE dizziness. Pretty much, vertigo, where it feels as if everything is moving around you. I have been getting headaches that last for days. I've been nauseated, weak, and have been getting sharp pains in my chest and difficulty breathing. My mom (who is always complaining about some illness lol) keeps telling me I have high cholesterol but I doubt that. Today, I had one hell of a spell and have been in bed for the last few hours. I started getting really bad back pains which I used to get when my period arrived. I checked, and lo & behold, I was spotting. This is where I remembered my IUD. I checked the side effects and ALL my symptoms are listed. 

I plan on going to the OB/GYN in the am but my question is, has anyone experienced anything like this? I just need some insight. Thanks!


----------



## tarnii (Sep 30, 2009)

I had a Mirena for several years and I *loved loved loved* the fact that I didn't get my period.

I had dizziness, vagueness and super-moodiness, I was hyper-emotional (cry at the drop of a hat) like you I didn't associate these symptoms with the Mirena ( I blamed my kids,lol) it was my mother (who was always worried that not having a period was not-normal) who raised the theory with me that these things could be linked to the Mirena, I dismissed her with a laugh but I did ask the dr the next time I went in and he said no it would not be related, that the small amounts of hormones wouldn't cause complications (despite what it says in the leaflet) but eventually (after darling hubby got the-snip) I had it removed and I wouldn't say it was an overnight change but my vague symptoms steadilly improved and looking back I do think that maybe it did have something to do with it.

There are a lot of people out there who blame a lot of things on this IUD ( a lot to do with weight gain and retntion) and I don't know how much of it is actually true or how much is just searching for a solution. I had hoped that they might but my weight problems didn't disappear with the Mirena.

You just have to trust yourself and do whatever it takes to get yourself better. I hope you find a reason for your symptoms ( sometimes that is half the battle) and ofcorse find a solution. Good Luck.


----------



## Skinny Minny (May 2, 2011)

I have had my IUD Mirena since 2003 (about 9 years).  In the past, I rarely have a period and if I did, it was light with very little cramping.  Then, I lost 35 pounds and I started to get my period regularly--it was still light.

  	In the past, I thought I couldn't lose weight due to the IUD, but when a serious yeast problem prompted me to take control of my diet and start jogging (intervals), I was able to shed the pounds.  And, I have kept off most of the weight all year.

  	I have never had the dizziness, etc. that was discussed above.  I have had acne problems, but since I started jogging again and always using a clean towel to dry my face after washing, the acne is considerably less.  I was feeling anxiety, but I realized it was because I was getting too much Vitamin D via vitamins.

  	I am also a vegetarian and drink very little milk, and don't drink coffee.  In the past, meat, dairy, and coffee contributed to many of the problems I had had before. 

  	I want to encourage all of you out there who are struggling with these issues to evaluate the following: your diet, exercise plan, what vitamins and minerals you are getting or getting too much of, how much sleep you are getting, and how much stress you are under.  Take control of your life   So many times, the doctors tell us to do this and we don't listen because it requires us to change our lifestyle and who wants to do that?!?  But, the reward is great and I wish everyone the best in their quest to reach their reward.


----------

